# Freyja



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 29, 2013)

[attachment=6734][attachment=6733] My little girl is growing fast! This is Freyja my Red Tegu.


----------



## Styx (Mar 31, 2013)

I love the way the black and red are patterned on her face.


----------



## frost (Apr 1, 2013)

thats what i named one of my red tails.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice it is a good name


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 1, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you Laura


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 3, 2013)

We are watching the history channel and they are talking about your tegus...midgard and freyja


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 3, 2013)

Norse mythology. That is my back ground and beliefs


----------

